# mystery led



## docb (Mar 27, 2010)

By mistake I got sent a red star LED that has a driver right on the star board.

Anybody know anything about these?


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 27, 2010)

It's a mystery indeed - are you going to give any indication of where it came from or post a pic of it? :shrug:


----------



## docb (Mar 27, 2010)

I can't find a store that actually sells them, but I can definitely post a picture if anyone wants.

The actual star says "Joanny" on it.


----------



## docb (Mar 27, 2010)

Has two amc7135's on it.
Why two?


----------



## panicmechanic (Mar 27, 2010)

docb said:


> Has two amc7135's on it. Why two?



Because each puts out ~ 350mA, so you get 700 out of two.


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 27, 2010)

docb said:


> Has two amc7135's on it.


And a diode to protect them. How interesting. Haven't seen that on a star before.


----------



## CampingLED (Mar 27, 2010)

Saw some posts a while ago from a newbie with components on the LED side of stars. The posts dissapeared quite quickly (spammer who tried to boost his products). May be from the same manufacturer.


----------



## jeffosborne (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey docb, where did you accidentally get this hybrid red star? We all want to order one now! Thanks, Jeff O.


----------



## vaska (Mar 27, 2010)

CampingLED said:


> Saw some posts a while ago from a newbie with components on the LED side of stars. The posts dissapeared quite quickly (spammer who tried to boost his products). May be from the same manufacturer.




Are you speaking of this Russian manufacturer?


----------



## CampingLED (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep, the product/manufacturer in your link is the same, but from the above pic it is probably not from the same manufacturer.


----------



## vaska (Mar 27, 2010)

Sure it's not from him  They are like Heaven and Earth


----------



## HarryN (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you for the interesting link. Those look like very professionally done products.


----------



## luxrc (Mar 28, 2010)

HarryN said:


> Thank you for the interesting link. Those look like very professionally done products.


 









thanks, HarryN. Those MCPCB stars may bear up to 3 LEDs, the least tiny is just 13.9mm in diameter. The on-board switching regulator exhibits instant thermal feedback from LED and stabilizes the LED's brightness in wide voltage range. Both boost and buck topologies are present. The only disadvantage known is that the LEDs cannot be upgraded if only you don't have an IR oven/preheater.


----------



## docb (Mar 29, 2010)

I ordered a regular LED, and got this.
The store doesn't sell them in red, but does in white.

I have emailed to ask if they will start selling reds, but heard nothing back so far. The guy is in China right now, so hopefully more info soon.


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 29, 2010)

interesting... definitely makes DIY easier, assuming the components do not bump into the reflector/TIR.

2x7135 ICs in parallel for 700mah. The diode is for reverse polarity protection. Efficiency of the 7135 drops _dramatically _with Vin > Vf, so stick with single cell Lithium Ion or 3xNiMH hosts.

Johnny..? Who's Johnny? Johnny Carson is a flashaholic?


----------



## luxrc (Mar 30, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> interesting... definitely makes DIY easier, assuming the components do not bump into the reflector/TIR.


 
they use low profile components. They're a bit more expensive but it's guaranteed that the components do not reach the optics.


----------



## luxrc (Apr 5, 2010)

I have finished with single-mode versions of XP-G engines (LEDs integrated with high-efficiency boost/buck drivers). The new XP-G triplet is now taking advantage of a ultra-low quiescent current LDO which extends the allowable voltage range to 4.8-9.6V. The internal LDO also should drive a microcontroller which I will install in next 1-2 weeks (I need to finish the program). The microcontroller will implement the mode-change logic. 

A signle-die engine will be a single-mode because I was trying to minimize its size. It's only 14mm in diameter and I'm going to use it for a sub-compact helmet light.

In new engines I'll be using gold plated pins for connections. They're much more easy to solder than small pads on a MCPCB


----------



## luxrc (Apr 5, 2010)

dup removed


----------



## VidPro (Apr 7, 2010)

docb said:


> Has two amc7135's on it.
> Why two?


 
hey can i comment on just how stupid this seems to me, just so it doesnt become PAR , and then they sell us Home light bulbs with leds barely heat synced enough, then drivers HEATING the leds own heat sync.

This is like Jerassic design, its fun and neet and groovy and the T-rex is big and loud, then the running starts, and the blood, and the bodies flying , and it just isnt fun anymore :thinking:
its easy all together like that, its not a hard drive (so no problem here), but if somebody doesnt notice how stupid it is to put little heaters on the leds heat sync , then they will do it on everything :-(

take shoving 4V into this Red star, say it runs at 2.5v at 750ma , that means about a Watt of waste heat is going the be really helping the led cooling :thumbsdow. Then to top it off they will probably tell people you can stuff 6v into the input (which you can) and 100% More heat than the leds total output will be landing on the leds heat sync.

i am saying , I would even use something like that, knowing what is happening to the cooling and all. I just think that if this becomes NORMAL for things , its really going to burn me up, oh wait, its really going to burn the led up .

i just wish good designs would account for Everything, and really be good designs, as opposed to us getting more repair jobs of shorter running items.
i wish when people say "ohh that is great" they also say, "but there are ramifications".

when manufactures can make a cell phone on the head of a pin, then need a boat battery to power it and a lake to cool it, then we will know its 2012


----------



## TorchBoy (Apr 7, 2010)

VidPro said:


> This is like Jerassic design, its fun and neet and groovy and the T-rex is big and loud, then the running starts, and the blood, and the bodies flying , and it just isnt fun anymore :thinking:


----------



## Illum (Apr 7, 2010)

panicmechanic said:


> Because each puts out ~ 350mA, so you get 700 out of two.



huh, it has to be at least a luxeon III, but I haven't came across an application that requires a single LED and a very high intensity red that would require an integrated point of load conversion device for what I'm guessing a supply voltage thats lower than the LED's foward voltage:candle:

Interesting, the hotter the chips go the more unstable they become, so at minimum I'd expect a warning label not to run these without heatsinks


----------



## luxrc (Apr 7, 2010)

there's no problem having a 95% and up efficiency switching regulator on the same board with LED. The regulator components dissipate less that 5% of the total power which can't affect the LED thermal conditions. On the other hand all-in-one design usually provides better layout for high switching frequencies which increases the efficiency and reduces EMI. And simplifies the LED thermal control if needed. 

Having linear regulators to drive high-current LEDs is a stupid idea. Regardless how close it's to the LED.


----------



## CampingLED (Apr 7, 2010)

You have some very interesting and nice items on your website luxrc. 95% is good, but I have read about 98% before (a few years ago to tell the truth). Should be your next goal.  :devil:


----------



## luxrc (Apr 7, 2010)

CampingLED said:


> You have some very interesting and nice items on your website luxrc. 95% is good, but I have read about 98% before (a few years ago to tell the truth). Should be your next goal.  :devil:


 
I must be an ignorant as I have found XP-G in stock just 3 months ago. :thinking:

And it took quite a while to design/debug new engines. 
I still try to move as fast as I can. 
Thanks.


----------



## luxrc (Apr 15, 2010)

*All New Datasheets (240, 350, and 1100 lumens)*

Guys, I just finished with testing/writing the specs.
Please see the drafts (your corrections, questions are much appriciated).

http://lux-rc.com/temp/L3034PCB-EN-120416.pdf
http://lux-rc.com/temp/L312PCB-EN-120416.pdf
http://lux-rc.com/temp/L332PCB-EN-120416.pdf


----------



## TorchBoy (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: All New Datasheets (240, 350, and 1100 lumens)*

The first graph in each datasheet should probably be labelled "input current", not just "current".
Is the quiescent current for the 3x XP-G board really just under 1 A at 9.5 V? That would be a big disincentive to turning it off, because the current draw when it's on at 9.5 V is just over 1 A.
What is "Mode control fiction" in Note 1 of the 3xXP-G datasheet?  (Should be "function" I think.)

What's cost and shipping going to be?


----------



## luxrc (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: All New Datasheets (240, 350, and 1100 lumens)*



TorchBoy said:


> The first graph in each datasheet should probably be labelled "input current", not just "current".
> What is "Mode control fiction" in Note 1 of the 3xXP-G datasheet?  (Should be "function" I think.)



many thanks, fixed!



TorchBoy said:


> Is the quiescent current for the 3x XP-G board really just under 1 A at 9.5 V? That would be a big disincentive to turning it off, because the current draw when it's on at 9.5 V is just over 1 A.



it simply means that the boost driver has no cut-off switch, so you should not expect the software sleep function to work well in all voltage range. I have added additional info and updates the links, please check. The most likely I'll disable sleep mode in the firmware. So it will be possible to dim the light, but for complete off it should be phisically disconnected from the supply.



TorchBoy said:


> What's cost and shipping going to be?



there's an option for USPS air mail, it's about $10 for EU countries and $15 for US. The product cost depends on the exact product. Normally we take a fixed fee for EE, assembly and testing (about $10-$15 per unit) + components cost which may be checked at digikey.


----------



## TorchBoy (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: All New Datasheets (240, 350, and 1100 lumens)*

Surely you'll be offering them in standard configurations? And for better or worse I'm not in the EU or US.  My only other comment at this stage is that I don't like the very narrow text used in some parts of the datasheet. Maybe it's just my personal preference, but I find it hard to read.

They look like really interesting products, and it's great to see such small and complete driver/LED solutions (almost) on offer.


----------



## Illum (Apr 26, 2010)

hmmm, is it me or has the thread been officially hijacked?:thinking:

Lets get back on topic shall we?
They are not that uncommon, there are similar LEDs like the one docb posted, just have to use multiple google searches, it sucks that google sets its query limit at 32, meaning at max you can only weed out 31 keywords per search so multiple search fields are necessary. 
Heres a white one for example





here's the source for that: http://www.lck-led.com/p659/3W-Star...iver---140LM,-SemiLED-Chips/product_info.html

A blue one, any self respecting technician should be embarassed to see this as a selling picture :shakehead:




Info here: http://www.lightobject.com/%2F3Watt-Ultra-Bright-Blue-LED-w-Driver-P94.aspx

Another White one




Info here: http://www.lightobject.com/3Watt-Ultra-Bright-White-LED-w-Driver-P93.aspx


----------



## DM51 (Apr 27, 2010)

luxrc, you may want to consider starting your own thread - please feel free. Your posts are interesting, but you are straying a little away from the OP's topic.


----------



## docb (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't mind. Nice to see the new project.


----------



## luxrc (May 1, 2010)

DM51 said:


> luxrc, you may want to consider starting your own thread - please feel free. Your posts are interesting, but you are straying a little away from the OP's topic.



thanks DM51, I'll start a new thread as soon as I'll get new photos and do some progress with the LED remote control idea.


----------



## Illum (Apr 1, 2011)

thought I'd update this thread, for those wondering about the circuit, its really no different than the other AMC7135 boards out there:thinking:


----------



## VegasF6 (Apr 1, 2011)

You can also get these from satistronics. Nothing new


----------

